# e.g., i.e., P.S.



## JJchang

Hi, 
I'd like to know what are *"e.g" "i.e."* and *"p.s."* in other languagues please. 
(I don't even know how to say those in French, it's not in the wordreference.com dictionary) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelly B

These are Latin: e.g. is "exempli gratia" and i.e. is "id est", so I think they would be used the same way in languages that incorporate Latin abbreviations; French is one of them.

P.S. this means "post scriptum".


----------



## JJchang

thanks Kelly. That question seems silly now.
(I blame my high school teacher for telling us it's "example given"...)


----------



## gliamo

JJchang said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'd like to know what are *"e.g" "i.e."* and *"p.s."* in other languagues please.
> (I don't even know how to say those in French, it's not in the wordreference.com dictionary) Thanks in advance.


Hi JJchang,

The Latin abbreviations are not normally used in French.

_e.g. _would be "p. ex" (par exemple), or "ex." (exemple)

_i.e._ would be "c.-à-d." (c'est-à-dire)

_p.s. _is_ p.s.
_
G.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

*i.e.:* d.h. = das heißt (that is)

*e.g.:* z.B. = zum Beispiel (for example)

*p.s.:* PS = Postscriptum (post script)


----------



## zebedee

In Spanish:

eg = *p.ej.* (por ejemplo)
p.s. = *p.d.* (post data)
ie ...  *o sea * (not quite sure if it's an exact equivalent though)


----------



## dimitra

In Greek:

*i.e.:* I'm not sure we use that one, we could say äëä (dld-> diladi, "that is") but it is something you would find in a forum post, not in a document 

*e.g.:* ð.÷. (p.x.) = paradeigmatos xarin - ðáñáäåßãìáôïò ÷Üñéí (for example)

*p.s.:* Õ.Ã. (Y.G.) = YsteroGrafo - ÕóôåñüÃñáöï (post script)


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, we use the Latin abbreviation _p.s._

The other abbreviations, _e.g._ and _i.e._ are sometimes used, but usually we just translate them into our language:

_i.e. = id est = isto é = ou seja
e.g. = exempli gratia = por exemplo = (p.) ex._


----------



## abc

JJChange,

Vietnamese:

e.g.  = thi' du. ; vi' du.

i.e. = co' nghi~a la` ; nghi~a la` ; y' la`

p.s. = ta'i bu't


----------



## amikama

In Hebrew:

*e.g.*
*לדוג'* = לדוגמא

*p.s.*
*נ.ב.* = נכתב בצד/נזכרתי בדבר

*i.e.*
*ז.א.* = זאת אומרת


----------



## Kelly B

JJchang said:
			
		

> thanks Kelly. That question seems silly now.
> (I blame my high school teacher for telling us it's "example given"...)



Ha! Please excuse me for making you feel that way, even for a moment -- I'm all red in the face. Worth it, though, as it was very interesting!


----------



## JJchang

Kelly, no need for that. It's still good for me to know that e.g. and p.s are from Latin instead of English...


----------



## JJchang

Thanks everyone for replying. I also want to know those in Italian if anyone can help...


----------



## Whodunit

i.e. = cioè
e.g. = per esempio (p.es)
p.s. = poscritto (PS)

Hope it's correct.


----------



## Lancel0t

If you are interested in Filipino version, here it is:

e.g. = halimbawa
i.e. = ayun ay
p.s. = pahabol na salita

Though we don't use these  symbols in writing in our own Language.


----------



## Lin

In Japanese:

e.g. = 例　or 例えば
p.s. = 追伸
i.e.= すなわち


----------



## Whodunit

dimitra said:
			
		

> In Greek:
> 
> *i.e.:* I'm not sure we use that one, we could say äëä (dld-> diladi, "that is") but it is something you would find in a forum post, not in a document
> 
> *e.g.:* ð.÷. (p.x.) = paradeigmatos xarin - ðáñáäåßãìáôïò ÷Üñéí (for example)
> 
> *p.s.:* Õ.Ã. (Y.G.) = YsteroGrafo - ÕóôåñüÃñáöï (post script)



You meant:

i.e. = δλδ
e.g. = π.χ.

p.s. = Υ.Γ.


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

e.g. is مثلا.

I don't really know if there's an exact equivalent to p.s.  I would use  ملاحظة, which actually just means "note."

For i.e. I think you could say  وذلك.  Unfortunately, I almost never write anything in Arabic so I'm not sure.


----------



## repair

In Finnish:
e.g. = esim. = esimerkiksi

PS = JK = jälkikirjoitus

i.e = ts. = toisin sanoen


----------



## Jana337

In Czech:

e.g. = např. = například
P.S. = postskript/postskriptum
i.e. = tedy, neboli, konkrétně, to znamená = tzn. or t. zn.

Jana


----------



## Encolpius

Hungarian:

e.g. = pl. (például)
i.e. = azaz
p.s. = ui. (utóirat)


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> In Czech:
> 
> e.g. = např. = například
> P.S. = postskript/postskriptum
> i.e. = tedy, neboli, konkrétně, to znamená = tzn. or t. zn.
> 
> Jana


_or_ i.e. = t.j. (to jest/to je)

In Lithuanian:
e.g. = pvz. (pavyzdžiui)
P.S. = P.S.
i.e. = t.y. (tai yra)


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_e.g._ = *ekz.* (_ekzemple, ekzemplero_)
_i.e._ = *t.e.* (_tio estas_)
P.S. = *PS* (_postskribo_)


----------



## serkanbirkan

In Turkish:
e.g. = örn. (örneğin, mesela)
i.e. = ? (yani)
P.S. = Not: (Not - Diptnot)


----------



## Nanon

Russian:
e.g. = напр. (например)
i.e. = т.е. (то есть)
PS = PS


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese:
e.g. - 例：lì: (there must be a colon!) (contracted from 例子 lìzi)
i.e. - 即 jí (not contracted from anything)
No PS that I know of.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch :
- i.e. = *d.w.z. *( dat wil zeggen [that wants to say, lit.])
- P.S. = *P.S.* (postscriptum
- e.g. = *b.v.* (bijvoorbeeld, by/ as an example)


----------



## Словеса

Nanon said:


> Russian:
> e.g. = напр. (например)
> i.e. = т.е. (то есть)
> PS = PS


Usually, I don't see "например" (on + "example" in accusative) contracted, it is written in full.
Another option is "к примеру" (to + "example" in dative), it is less "official".
Yet another option is как-то ("how-that", "such-that"), it introduces an enumeration. Nowadays, seldom/not used officially.
Some other ones:
etc. — и т. д. (и так далее, and so further); 
etc. — и т. п. (и тому подобное, and to that similar);
PS — ЗЫ (simply PS written on the Russian keyboard layout, this abbreviation is popular on the Internet).


----------



## bibax

Словеса said:


> Some other ones:
> etc. — и т. д. (и так далее, and so further);
> etc. — и т. п. (и тому подобное, and to that similar);


In Czech:
atd. = a tak dále (and so further);
apod. = a podobně (and similarly);

tj. = to jest (it is, id est) is written together;


Словеса said:


> PS — ЗЫ (simply PS written on the Russian keyboard layout, this abbreviation is popular on the Internet).


 I always thought that ЗЫ is an interjection, something like duh, bah, nah, uh и тому подобное.


----------



## Словеса

bibax said:


> I always thought that ЗЫ is an interjection, something like duh, bah, nah, uh и тому подобное.


So now you know the meaning.  No, it is not an interjection.
In that case, I would decline подобное for подобные, maybe because we are in an informal situation.


----------



## Gavril

Slovene:

_e.g. -_ *npr.* = _na primer_
_i.e. -_ *tj.* = _to je_
_p.s. -_ _*P.S.* --_ seemingly based on Latin _post scriptum_ (adopted into Slovene as _postskriptum_), even though there is also a native word _pripis _meaning "postcript"


Icelandic:

_e.g._ - *t.d.* = _til dæmis_
_i.e. -_ *þ.e.* or *þ.e.a.s.* = _það er_ / _það er að segja_ ("that is to say ...")
p.s. - *e.s.* = _eftirskrift_


Welsh:

_e.g._ - *e.e.* =_ er enghraifft_
_i.e. -_ *h.y.* = _hynny yw_
_p.s. -_ *o.y.* = _ôl-ysgrif_


----------



## Radioh

abc said:


> JJChange,
> 
> Vietnamese:
> 
> e.g.  = thi' du. ; vi' du.
> 
> i.e. = co' nghi~a la` ; nghi~a la` ; y' la`
> 
> p.s. = ta'i bu't



Sorry but this is not normal Vietnamese. Exactly, they are:
e.g = vd/v.d; ví dụ(formal)/thí dụ(informal)
i.e = tức là (that is)
p.s = p.s


----------



## AutumnOwl

*Swedish:*
e.g. = *t.ex.* - till exempel
i.e. = *d.v.s.* - det vill säga
p.s. = *p.s. *


----------



## apmoy70

in Greek:


e.g.: *«π.χ.»* = *«παραδείγματος χάριν»* [para'ðiɣmatos 'xarin] --> _exempli gratia_; not to be confused with *«π.Χ.»* where X is uppercase = *«προ Χριστού»* [pro xri'stu] --> _before Christ_ (BC)


i.e.: *«δλδ.»* = *«δηλαδή»* [ðila'ði] (explanatory conj.) < Classical adv. *«δῆλα δὴ» dêlă dḕ* --> _quite clearly, manifestly_ 


p.s.: *«Υ.Γ.»* = *«Υστερόγραφο(v)»* [iste'roɣrafo(n)] --> _post scriptum_


----------

